# Samba 3.4.3 + LDAP core dump on domain join

## maiku

Updated a working domain config from samba 3.0.x to 3.4.3.  Now when Windows XP systems attempt to join the domain I get a "RPC server is unavailable" error on the Windows system and the log file shows: *Quote:*   

> [2009/11/25 15:10:43,  0] smbd/sec_ctx.c:196(push_sec_ctx)                                                                                         
> 
>   Security context stack overflow!                                                                                                                 
> 
> [2009/11/25 15:10:43,  0] lib/util.c:1480(smb_panic)                                                                                               
> ...

 

/etc/samba/smb.conf *Quote:*   

> [global]
> 
> 	name resolve order = wins lmhosts hosts bcast
> 
> 	ldap ssl = no
> ...

 

----------

## maiku

Updating to 3.4.5 still produces the same issue.

----------

